# tog ho needed



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I am looking at going after some tog this weekend and need to fill a spot. Preferably with someone who has done this before because I have not. I have heard alot about them and seen alot of pictures but never caught one. I am picking up the boat tomorrow from getting painted and saturday morning I will be ready to go. I have a 20 foot bayliner center console so there will be plenty of room. Gas is all you gotta help with which is about $15 max, usually $10. Forgot to mention I am in Va Beach next to Sam's Club.

thanks
john


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Come on now. Ya'll act like my breath stinks or something. I know somebody out there wants to go fishing.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I went for the first time last weekend to the Cape Henry wreck and picked up 4. 3 were too small, but one was a keeper. Used Blue Crab and clam. You can give that a shot.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I just realized what I am missing to go this weekend. I don't have any GPS coordinates for wrecks. If anyone is willing to help me out I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*I don't have coordinates, but...*

You can either fish the tunnels of the CBBT, the 3rd and 4th islands seem to be the most productive. Fish the islands at the downslope of the tunnel. Also the pilings ocean side past the 4th island. For the Cape Henry wreck from Lynnhaven Inlet, go straight out to the bouys leading the first channel. Go right like your going out to the ocean, and at around the Cape Henry point will be the last bouys from the bay. There will be the red bouy on your left. When you get there, go north and you will see a half red and half green bouy. Just north of that will be the wreck. If you have a sonar/fish finder, the water will go from 80 feet and jump immediately to 50 feet. Make sure you have a wreck anchor!!!:fishing: You can also go here for wreck information http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletChart/12221_BookletChart.pdf Bouy R"2CH" is the bouy with the Cape Henry Wreck


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cant believe no one jumped on this.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I would, or on my boat to teach what I know, but tomorrow is my b-day and I'm thinking I'm would do more chumming than fishing for Saturday:--|


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

happy birthday mlbowman1 !


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

i'll go fishing with ya anytime let me know when ya going again! please! We'll get out there and tear em up! Gimme a number ?


----------

